# waste heat recovery



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

Has anyone installed a Sofame system? Just wanting to to see if it lives up tp the hype.


----------



## cbeck (Mar 7, 2012)

Looks like it is designed for large manufacturing and industrial plants. Interesting though.


----------

